# Is there such a thing is two needle mitten?



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*I would love to make mittens is there such a thing is two needle mittens? I thbasic simple pattern.. Thanks..
Brenda[/ought about trying to do them on my loom but it looks to hard. I need a B]*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

yes, I've seen patterns for them. 

But why not just knit in the round?? You're still just knitting on 2 needles, the rest are just holding the stitches until you get to them.

hang on, let me see if I can pull any patterns for you.

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/2nee.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/mittenstwoneedle.htm

http://www.wool-tyme.com/mittens.html

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/2ndlmitts.txt


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> yes, I've seen patterns for them.
> 
> But why not just knit in the round?? You're still just knitting on 2 needles, the rest are just holding the stitches until you get to them.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Thank you so much..I'm blind to this cause I've never made mittens before and I can only knit and purl and can't read a pattern.. I need something with baby steps.. I don't know how to incease or decrease and don't even know the lanuage.. 
I will check this out..Thanks so much 
Brenda*


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

All knitting is is knit and purl. Try the forum knittinghelp.com. They have some wonderful videos for stitches, increases, decreases, et al.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I 2nd knittinghelp. I am teaching myself to knit by watching the videos and asking a ton of questions. Its a great site and everyone is so friendly. I have joined Ravaley but have not found my way around yet.
DC


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I can't recommend this pattern enough--

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/2-needlemitts.html :goodjob:

And this is the adult/women's sized pattern

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/the-mitts.html


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

All you have to do is ask... we're here to serve!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess I could say, I'm a beginning knitter. I've knitted for a long time, but never undertaken anything complicated. I've got a fingerless glove pattern I'm wanting to knit for my daughter, but for the life of me, I can't see now you can make gloves without using circular needles unless you have a seam down the side. Are gloves knitted in the round or with a seam down one side? Can someone help me see the light? I'm just not getting it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

gloves, like mittens and socks, are usually knit on 4 needles...in the round. doing the fingers is like the thumb on a mitten..you can either knit on 4 needles just using 9 or so stitches, or you can do a flat thing and weave up one side to close it.

knitting in the round using 4 needles is really easy...takes a little getting used to at first...but once you've done one item...wheeeeee! really easy. and you can find all sorts of ways to adjust size, color, shape...


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

ruby_jane said:


> I can't recommend this pattern enough--
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/2-needlemitts.html :goodjob:
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That link was great I copied it off now I'm going to put it in a folder.. When I was looking a looms I found she has a page on that as well.Thanks for sharing..
Brenda


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I just made "A" glove.. have to make the next one now. UGH! It was large sized for my hubby... I just made 2 sides and stitched them together on the sides. I think I will try it in the round next.
The thumb was done in the round and it was easier than I thought... I just found some skewers and sanded them down to make double pointed needles. As you go around, the loops will do the work for you and will guide you to the next needle... I ended up using only 3 needles, and the 3rd was only to switch out with.

To make ribbing for cuff.. I just did a knit knit, purl purl pattern... I think I did something like 21 stitches (large man hands) when I got to about 3 inches tall, I switched to the stockinette stitch which is only all knit on one side, and then purl when you turn it, then Knit when you turn it again... etc, etc..
The hand was something like 24 rows tall, then I did the fingers... which worked out to be 6 loops for each finger except pinky, which was 5 loops. I made his gloves half fingered... 
When it was all done, I made an exact opposite side, placed them together, I sewed up the sides, left a quarter sized hole for a thumb (measuring my hubby's hand to make sure it was in the right spot), then I did the thumb in the round with 3 needles, like I mentioned above.

Gloves are not as hard as they seem, and I would think mittens would be even easier.. going to do a pair for my daughter next.

Good luck!!!

Cricket


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

XCricketX said:


> I just made "A" glove.. have to make the next one now. UGH! It was large sized for my hubby... I just made 2 sides and stitched them together on the sides. I think I will try it in the round next.
> The thumb was done in the round and it was easier than I thought... I just found some skewers and sanded them down to make double pointed needles. As you go around, the loops will do the work for you and will guide you to the next needle... I ended up using only 3 needles, and the 3rd was only to switch out with.
> 
> To make ribbing for cuff.. I just did a knit knit, purl purl pattern... I think I did something like 21 stitches (large man hands) when I got to about 3 inches tall, I switched to the stockinette stitch which is only all knit on one side, and then purl when you turn it, then Knit when you turn it again... etc, etc..
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Cricket I'm glad you made a glove but it all sounds greek to me..lol.. I ended up buying a mitten loom haven't gotten yet I'm waiting on it..
Brenda


----------

